# 1964 GTO tail light/brake light orientation



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey gang, I'm wrapping up the build on my 64 GTO and I'm a bit confused with the tail light setup on the car. I've got two 1157 dual element bulbs on each side and one 1156 single element on each side. Does anyone know how these are supposed to be configured? Are there 3 tail lights on each side or is the middle 1156 an additional brake light? Right now I have brake lights and blinkers working on the outside edge bulbs but no others. My 1156 bulb is not on with brake or tail light and my inner tail light works, but it is an 1157 bulb and should be brake light as well?

Thanks! :grin2:


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

I got it figured out and working. I have 3 tail lights on each side and the inner and outer bulbs are brake and tail light while the center is tail light only.

Mike


----------

